# My first ND kids! Penny is in labor



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

My Nigerian Dwarf Penny is in labor. Amber goo, and shifting and uncomfortable. Today is her due date even, what a good girl! Cross your fingers for does! She was ultrasounded at around 45 days bred with twins for sure, possible trips. 
This is a first for me with dwarf kids. Anything I should know that's different from Boers?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Knock on wood, but my Nigerians are easier kidders than the boers. Thinking pink!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She is digging in with her back legs...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She is not a happy camper right now. Good goo going on, and very fidgety. Udder is very strutted. Small pushes.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh, my...look at that udder!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I know. It's huge.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Nothing yet. She has decided it's not worth it and is holding them hostage, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yay! Push those babies out, mama!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm. If she's had goo and contractions for a few hours then slowed down, I'd be tempted to do a quick check to see if she's dilated. If she's not, you can gently run your lubricated finger around her cervix to get it to relax and open.

Orrrrrrrr. Just pull your car out and throw a suitcase in it. Drive out and she'll start pushing in earnest. ;-)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd go in and feel what's going on. You could possibly need a vet...but first check it out


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol, Groovyoldlady, I went to work, it still didn't work. I am back home now. Just checked her, still has goo. No real good pushes yet. Shivering just a bit. Not in distress. Chewing her cud. I am going to start to wash dishes. Maybe that will make her go if I get involved in an activity.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I have been watching your camera. She sure is looking uncomfortable and like they should come out any time!

Did you glove up and see if the are presenting correctly?

Sure hope all goes well!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Where's the camera?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

MylieD said:


> Where's the camera?


Hmmm...that's weird. I thought she had it posted on this thread earlier but now I don't see it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I didn't see it at all either..!?! 
Come on Penny!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Any progress?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry guys. I took the camera link off. Once I posted it, it crashed and I couldn't get on. Sorry.
She had quads around 6:00. Had to get the vet. I went in at 2:30 and helped the cervix to dilate. Then at 4:00 she had pushed a few good pushes, but no bubble, went in and felt kid in bubble coming through cervix. By 4:45 she had pushed several times, but no real progress, water broke at 3:10, but no bubble. I went in again. I felt the kid coming through the cervix not in a bubble. Helped kid come further, and couldn't figure out what I felt. One front leg and a squishy ball of something to the left of it. Lots of hair and muddy yuck. Turns out there were 2 preemies that were dead- one doe, one buckling. Once the vet got them out, 2 more full term buckling came out. Kids and mama are doing okay. Penny is still sort of shaky and wide eyed.
Guess she missed those 2 kids on the ultrasound, lol.
Here are some pics.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh my how adorable! So sorry you lost the first 2, but I'm glad mama's okay.
That must have been rough!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What cute little kids! Congrats! So sorry the two were preemies  Poor Penny.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Boy, she sure his quads well. Sorry about the two that didn't make it.
I had a doeling last spring looked just like your belted one


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Oh, wow! That is quite the ordeal. 

Congrats on the two healthy kids!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

She looks like a really good mom-very attentive to the kids. Love the tricolor one!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very very pretty babies! It's so common for quads to get kinda tangled. Great job staying on top of her progress!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats on the delivery! I'm sorry you lost 2, but I'm also very glad you got in there in time to save the others!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Super cute.


----------

